# Rummynose Tetras + Betta?



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

I came across some Rummynose Tetras at Pet Supplies Plus and was *completely* smitten by them. I'm not running off to get any - but I'm very interested if anyone has tried pairing them with a betta. Is there any reason that pairing them would be a bad idea?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Absolutely! They're beautiful schooling fish that dwell more on the middle/bottom area whereas Betta's are middle/top primarily. This doesn't mean that they stay there forever, just that that is where they are for the most part. Ideally you should have at least 8 of these guys in no less than a 20 long as they are avid swimmers. They aren't as rambunctious and obnoxious as Zebra Danios but they still require their swimming room. For the most part, they'll ignore the Betta and as long as the Betta itself is compatible (not all Bettas co-exist peacefully with other fish due to their personality) then all will be good! As all fish enjoy, lots of plants for them to swim through will be enjoyed. Mostly though, the Betta will need the plants towards the top to feel safe in case the Rummynoses school too much for the Betta--that's possible too but on a whole, they are compatible species.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Absolutely! They're beautiful schooling fish that dwell more on the middle/bottom area whereas Betta's are middle/top primarily. This doesn't mean that they stay there forever, just that that is where they are for the most part. Ideally you should have at least 8 of these guys in no less than a 20 long as they are avid swimmers. They aren't as rambunctious and obnoxious as Zebra Danios but they still require their swimming room. For the most part, they'll ignore the Betta and as long as the Betta itself is compatible (not all Bettas co-exist peacefully with other fish due to their personality) then all will be good! As all fish enjoy, lots of plants for them to swim through will be enjoyed. Mostly though, the Betta will need the plants towards the top to feel safe in case the Rummynoses school too much for the Betta--that's possible too but on a whole, they are compatible species.


+1!


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

+1 

Rummynoses are my jam. I have 9 in a 20L (used to have 10, but one guy died on the way home from the store -sob- it was him and his buddy alone in this tank so I just took them home to add them to my school, SIP)

They show no inclination towards nipping anything but each other to sort out school politics and are, as far as I am concerned, really easy to take care of. I only had a betta with them a short time until his own tank cycled, but they got along great. When I first added the betta temporarily, they zoomed up to the bag to check him out and followed him around for the first few days to see what was up. They are A+ schoolers and they are very curious fish, mine are not shy in the slightest and they want to know EVERYTHING thats going on in the tank. So if you want a schooling fish with a lot of 'tude and a fantastic personality Rummynoses are amazing!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Any group of *fish* that stay together for social reasons is said to be shoaling, and if the *shoal* is swimming in the same direction together, it is schooling.


----------

